# Westie best food recommendations.



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

We have our westie, 1.5 years, we got her from 8 months. We carried on the food of the 1st owner, basically pedigree vital pellets and pedigree chum wet tins. 

She's absolutely fine, great little dog, but her poos have always been half ok, half runny. She drinks fine, weight is fine, has good runs everyday, is fit and happy. 

We decided to goto per shop today to ask and buy some alternate dog food, petsathome. We were told, which we knew, westies renowned for skin complainants. She suggested James Wellbeloved as its hyper-allergenic good for westies. 

It's obviously the most expensive, but we asked difference between it and Wagg for example and she said about no wheat, soya, dairy as in other dry foods like Wagg. 

So is this the best type? Any other Westie owners recommend what they use please?
Cheers


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Have a look through these  - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html and http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Have a look through these  - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html and http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html


Busy am thanks, but was hoping for some recommendations from Westie owners. James Welbeloved gets a middle rating

Cheers


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Which Dog Food.co.uk

i'd go for a grain free / low grain dry & a low grain wet, such as wainwrights, james wellbeloved, applaws, arden grange to name a few


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

MrMrMr said:


> Busy am thanks, but was hoping for some recommendations from Westie owners. James Welbeloved gets a middle rating
> 
> Cheers


My Westie is fed raw - he's 10 now, fit as a fiddle, great skin, perfect teeth - it'd be my recommendation every time 

James Wellbeloved is very middle of the road - it's got a lot of grain in, which isn't the best, but you can do much worse. If you want to stick with a kibble, I'd suggest something grain free like Orijen, Applaws, Bob & Lush or Millies Wolfheart - or even the grain free version of James Wellbeloved. The thing with Westies is that they are incredibly prone to skin irritations, so you ideally want to be aiming to feed as little allergens as possible - grains are a very common trigger for allergies, so it's wise to cut them out all together.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

MrMrMr said:


> Busy am thanks, but was hoping for some recommendations from Westie owners. James Welbeloved gets a middle rating
> 
> Cheers


I have a Westie cross. Do I count?  I would opt for grain free since Westies seem to be slightly prone to food issues! Millies wolfheart and Eden are both excellent, as my friend has requested MW samples for her dog I have too and will probably use as training aids. Bailey really enjoyed wet, Wainwrights wet trays, also Fishmongers dry is supposed to be good never used it though


----------



## caninedivine (Mar 29, 2013)

i would go raw all day everyday. you'll soon notice the difference!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Everyone has different ideas. So will give different recommendations. JWB is a world better than wagg. Just looking at the ingredients will tell you that. But it's also not a great food. 
It's expensive for what it is. 

You best bet is to set aside an hour and look through the dry food list and look on which dog food. Decide what you want in a food and what fits your budget. 

Rule of thumb. If its from the supermarket. It's crap. If grain is the main ingredient. Avoid. 

I don't have a westie. But I do have a dog with both skin and stomach issues. I feed raw.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a Westie Cross. She has a mainly wet diet. Some Zooplus brands, Wainwrights trays, Butchers Tripe cans, Fishmongers,Natures Harvest and probably a few more. I stick with high meat content, low cereal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a Westie and feel very fortunate that she does not have skin problems (touch wood). However, I am very careful about what I feed her. I would definitely choose a grain-free food for a Westie - as others have said, grains are unnecessary and a common allergen. 

I feed Ziwipeak, which is a dehydrated raw diet. A 1kg bag costs about 17 pounds and lasts 1 month with my dog. I've also fed Orijin which I also rate highly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a westie. He has wainwrights dry food and is fine on it. he was biting so hard he bled at one point but mum put antibiotic cream on him and he was fine. Since then no problems with the skin.


----------



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for help so far. Knew about the son conditions but didn't know about the low grain issue. 

So there seems to be lots of recommendations at the moment I'm not sure what to do. As I said we chose the James Welbeloved as that's what pet shop recommended, but I didn't know about the grain issue, and this has grain?

So keep recommendations coming, don't mind about price to be honest, I'd rather get whats best and hopefully have no skin problems. 

We have to decide and get hr started on this. Also places to buy this stuff too, don't mind buying in bulk from internet. 

Cheers


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I feed my little westie wainwright a wet trays , and have fed wainwrights grain free kibble before , wet trays now though bit of raw now and again and fish : ) good luck


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

If price is no issue. Look at the index and pick of of the grain free green foods. You won't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi 

My westie is fed on rabbit & turkey Naturediet. He has been on this a few years now and has lovely skin and coat. He is intolerant of anything with chicken in it.

I also give him the odd tin of mackeral - which he loves! and he has occasional treats of salmon - all with good oils.

Our vet has commented what lovely coat and skin he has for a westie 

He also has a capsule of evening primrose oil in his food every other day (recommended by his breeder).


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

MrMrMr said:


> Thanks for help so far. Knew about the son conditions but didn't know about the low grain issue.
> 
> So there seems to be lots of recommendations at the moment I'm not sure what to do. As I said we chose the James Welbeloved as that's what pet shop recommended, but I didn't know about the grain issue, and this has grain?
> 
> ...


if you don't mind the price then i'd go for EDEN £49.99 for a 15kg bag, 80% meat % fish plus 20% veg, fruit & herbs Eden Dog Food
you can order a trial bag for £5 to see if your westie likes it


----------

